# Lake Rupert Questions



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone have any info on Lake Rupert? How is the pan fishing for crappies or bluegill? Any decent catfishing or other help will be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Shore access is very limited. The bluegill fishing can be decent.


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Flathead76 said:


> Shore access is very limited. The bluegill fishing can be decent.



Thanks, I noticed the shoreline access was limited when I drove by. Plus it looks like everyone leaves all their bait containers, beer cans & trash laying around. Guess I'll need to take a few trash bags with me. Thanks again.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

lake was better a decade ago... if you are a bass tourney guy, they dominate the lake. I think one of the colleges cut down a bunch of trees/brush south of the docks to open the shore more. added xmas trees. however, its very shallow there.


----------



## sharp33 (Mar 30, 2015)

15 years ago it was one of my favorite places to fish . Not sure why but it seems to have steadily declined as far as quality fish plus there are always a ton of people there anymore.


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I'm not a tourney guy & try to avoid all that nonsense. It does seem busy whenever I passed by. Being retired I just want a relaxing time & catch a few fish. Might have to find something else close.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

id try hope, ross or snowden


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep Hope has some big gills!


----------



## Backshot (Sep 29, 2008)

I live about 10 miles from Lake Hope but haven't fished it much. Last time I was at Ross was years ago & heard they were having theft problems & breaking into cars. I've drove past Snowden & will have to check it out. I'm getting my old 12' boat fixed up & have new trolling motor that has sat in the box unopened for almost 4 years. All sound good for a good time. Will try Hope first! Thanks!


----------

